# goose neck ?



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2022)

not sure what this is


----------



## comet (Jun 11, 2022)

Suicide knob for car steering wheel. Missing the knob.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2022)

yep i think your right


----------

